
Firefox Users Can Now Choose Their Favorite Browser on iOS - bretthoerner
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/11/11/firefox-users-can-now-choose-their-favorite-browser-on-ios/
======
venomsnake
Without Gecko, extensions and addons, I think that what is left from firefox
is more functional Safari skin.

Apple are not helping mobile web to make big strides in advance.

Lets hope for good adoption - it is better than nothing. And Mozilla still try
to fight for web freedom when they can.

